
The British people preparing for the end of the world - d4nt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34637377
======
lisivka
Why? It is END. There is nothing after it.

~~~
informatimago
Nah, it's just the end of the world "as you know it", but there'll be
something afterwards.

It's like equality of citizens. Citizens, or people are NOT equal. Citizen are
equal before the law. Only the LAW doesn't (should not) discriminate people,
but treat all the same. (Of course, this in itself is dubious, given that laws
can have increasing level of specific cases, just like a program, and finally
provide a very personalised treatment).

It's like perpetual movement devices. There can be only increase of entropy,
inside a CLOSED system. But as far as we know, the only system that is closed,
is the whole universe (and EVEN! It's not that sure, there are theories of
communicating multiverses). Therefore you can easily have a system (not
closed), that will exhibit more energy output on one channel than input on
another channel (since it's not closed, it obviously also has other input
channels).

